# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Mentiras y verdades sobre el agua y el microondas.

## Luján

Hoy me ha llegado al correo electrónico el siguiente "terrorífico" mensaje.




> Hace 5 días mi hijo de 26 años decidió tomarse una taza de café instantáneo.
> 
> Puso a calentar en el horno de microondas (algo que ya había hecho antes en varias ocasiones) una taza con agua sola. No se exactamente por cuanto tiempo lo programo pero me dijo que quería que el agua hirviera.
> 
> Cuando el tiempo se acabo el horno se apago y saco la taza del horno.
> 
> Mientras miraba la taza se dio cuenta que el agua no estaba hirviendo; sin embargo, el agua broto directamente a su cara. El la soltó de sus manos después que el agua había brotado hacia su cara
> debido a la energía acumulada. Toda su cara tiene heridas de 1º y 2º grado y es muy probable que la cara le quede marcada. Además de haber perdido la vista parcialmente del ojo izquierdo. Mientras estábamos en el hospital el doctor que lo atendía comento que este tipo de accidentes eran muy frecuentes y que nunca debería de ponerse solamente agua a calentar en las microondas.
> 
> ...


Esto tiene una pinta perfecta para ser reconocido como Leyenda Urbana.

No he podido más que sorprenderme de que este mensaje me lo haya reenviado alguien a quien le tengo por inteligente y en muy alta estima.


Paso a reproducir también mi respuesta:




> Ese texto no es más que una mezcolanza más que rara de diferentes efectos que pueden surgir en el agua:
> 
> - Nódulos de acreción
> - Energía de cambio de estado
> - Efecto de las microondas en el agua
> 
> Es cierto que cuando el agua se calienta hasta la temperatura de  ebullición (que es diferente según la presión a la que esté sometida)  comienza a hervir antes en aquellas irregularidades de, pongamos, la  taza que en el resto. Pero eso no quiere decir que si una taza no tiene  absolutamente ninguna irregularidad (a nivel microscópico) el agua no  hierva y acumule energía. Lo que pasará es que comenzará a hervir por  todo la taza uniformemente. Recordemos que hasta en la superficie más  pulida existen irregularidades microscópicas.
> 
> Por otro lado, llevamos ya casi 40 años de uso de microondas en el mundo  y aún no he conocido ningún caso en el que haya sucedido algo así. Es  más, el agua (como todo) una vez calentado en el microondas (como por  cualquier otro medio), empezará a perder energía (enfriarse) a partir  del mismo instante en el que se deja de calentar.
> ...

----------


## tescelma

Buena respuesta Luján, como siempre, basándote en métodos científicos y no en supercherías de esas que alimentan los miles de correos de este tipo que circulan. A veces, como en este caso, retuercen la realidad para dar cobertura a la leyenda urbana. Al respecto he encontrado esto en

http://museodelaciencia.blogspot.com...ntamiento.html




> Riesgos en el día a día: Supercalentamiento
> 
> Hace unos días surgió en nuestro foro HomoScience un hilo realmente interesante sobre el supercalentamiento. Comenzó con un email que hablaba de los peligros de hervir agua en el microondas y decía que a una persona le había saltado súbitamente a la cara el agua recién calentada en el microondas y la había quemado y dejado medio ciega de un ojo. Este caso tiene pinta de ser una simple invención y una exageración, pero realmente algo así SÍ que podría llegar a ocurrir. Se debe a un fenómeno llamado supercalentamiento.
> 
> El supercalentamiento es un fenómeno físico que se da cuando un líquido sobrepasa su punto de ebullición sin sufir el cambio de estado a gas. Es el caso que nos atañe sería que el agua no se convierte en vapor al llegar a los 100ºC sino que lo hace a una temperatura mayor. Esto se puede conseguir calentando el agua de manera rápida en el microondas, siempre y cuando se den una serie de circunstancias extras.
> 
> Para que ocurra el sobrecalentamiento es necesario que la sustancia líquida sea lo más homogénea posible, es decir que no tenga nada disuelto ni haya elementos externos tocándola; y que no haya alteraciones bruscas debidas a movimientos o ebulliciones internas. Para nuestro caso sería que el agua no tenga sal, azúcar u otra sustancia disuelta, que no haya una cucharilla o cubierto en el vaso que la contenga, y que dicho vaso esté suficientemente quieto y no salgan "burbujitas" al calentarse.
> 
> La razón principal de que ocurra esto es que el agua al calentarse en el microondas adquiere energía por radiación electromagnética desde todas las direcciones. Esto provoca que el agua se caliente, pero que no se mueva, tal y como ocurre en una olla en la que solo calienta por abajo. Al no haber estos movimientos por convección (agua caliente sube y agua fría baja), el sobrecalentamiento es mucho más sencillo de realizar, y a la más mínima rotura del equilibrio metaestable tocando el agua, ésta ebulliciona súbitamente y de una manera relativamente violentamente. 
> ...

----------


## Luján

> Buena respuesta Luján, como siempre, basándote en métodos científicos y no en supercherías de esas que alimentan los miles de correos de este tipo que circulan. A veces, como en este caso, retuercen la realidad para dar cobertura a la leyenda urbana. Al respecto he encontrado esto en
> 
> http://museodelaciencia.blogspot.com...ntamiento.html


Sólo un par de  puntualizaciones a lo que dice el texto que citas: Que la cucharilla no sea metálica, si no quieres cargarte el microondas; y que el agua que bebemos, incluso la de botella, tiene algunas sales disueltas, por lo que ya no se da una de las condiciones necesarias. Quizás con agua destilada o mili-q ("bidestilada") sí funcionaría el invento, pero con agua de botella o de grifo, pues como que no lo veo.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que eso es una leyenda urbana.
¿Sólo pasa con el agua? ¿porqué con ella y no con otros líquidos que se calientan?
A mí me ha pasado que calentando líquidos estos han entrado en ebullición y se han derramado en el plato, pudiendo llegar a quemar cuando se coge el rcipiente; pero de ahí a que salte una vez fuera, va un mundo.

----------


## Luján

> Yo creo que eso es una leyenda urbana.
> ¿Sólo pasa con el agua? ¿porqué con ella y no con otros líquidos que se calientan?
> A mí me ha pasado que calentando líquidos estos han entrado en ebullición y se han derramado en el plato, pudiendo llegar a quemar cuando se coge el rcipiente; pero de ahí a que salte una vez fuera, va un mundo.


Hombre, normalmente nadie suele calentar algo que no sea eminentemente agua en el microondas. La leche y los caldos también tienen grandes cantidades de agua. Es más, precisamente en ambos casos el ser agua con diferentes compuestos disueltos favorece la ebullición en sí, por lo que es más complicado producir un sobrecalentamiento en estos productos.

La glicerina pura ebulle (a presión estándar) a unos 290ºC, y seguramente también sufra este efecto, pero no suele usarse en casa. En el laboratorio, durante las prácticas de química orgánica tampoco llegamos a calentarla tanto (la usábamos como baño para calentar otros compuestos más allá de los 100ºC)

El hecho de que con un mismo volumen de agua y leche, por ejemplo, la primera ebulla sin salirse del continente mientras la segunda se derrama, manchándolo todo, se debe a la diferencia de composición. En la primera, la tensión superficial no es suficiente como para mantener las burbujas, por lo que no se forma espuma y ésta no llega a salirse. En cuanto a la segunda, principalmente las grasas y natas confieren mayor tensión superficial, lo que hace a la leche capaz de mantener las burbujas que se crean durante la ebullición, formando una espuma que seguirá creciendo y creciendo hasta salirse del recipiente.


Yo sí he comprobado en ciertas ocasiones que el agua que he calentado para una infusión no ha hervido, pero al añadir la bolsita se produce una cierta "efervescencia" fruto de la ebullición de las moléculas de agua que han entrado en contacto con los nódulos de acreción que son las partículas de la bolsita y su contenido. Pero lo que sale en el vídeo, o lo que se cuenta en el email, pues como que no.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola,

es completamente verdad que esto pasa.
Desconozco si la explicación dada es correcta o no. Pero el hehco de que esto ocurre es ABSOLUTAMENTE VERDAD.

de hecho, me ha pasado a mi. Antes usaba para calentar los biberones de mis bebes (mellizos) un vaso de agora lleno hasta la mitad que calentaba al micro, para luego calentar los bibes al baño maria.

Pues me "explotó" el agua (que no el vaso) en una de estas. tengo algunas quemaduras menores entre los dedos de la mano que sujetaba el vaso

desde entonces nos hemos comrado un calientabiberones en el corte ingles a 50 euros....

saludos

----------


## No Registrado

hola,

cuando poner vaso de agora, quise decir vaso de agua......

----------


## No Registrado

Gente que no ha conseguido nada en la vida y necesita crear estas leyendas para sentirse un poco importantes... que lástima.
Yo no creo que haya que indagar demasiado cientificamente, es mas simple que eso: Los microondas existen hace mas de 30 años y hasta ahora no existía éste caso? Cuéntame otra.




> Hola,
> 
> es completamente verdad que esto pasa.
> Desconozco si la explicación dada es correcta o no. Pero el hehco de que esto ocurre es ABSOLUTAMENTE VERDAD.
> 
> de hecho, me ha pasado a mi. Antes usaba para calentar los biberones de mis bebes (mellizos) un vaso de agora lleno hasta la mitad que calentaba al micro, para luego calentar los bibes al baño maria.
> 
> Pues me "explotó" el agua (que no el vaso) en una de estas. tengo algunas quemaduras menores entre los dedos de la mano que sujetaba el vaso
> 
> ...

----------


## Peio

Este fenómeno lo observé hace mas de treinta años, y no con un microondas. Haciendo la mili, en la cocina se usaban unos recipientes de unos 100 litros anclados al suelo que se calentaban con un serpentin de vapor que rodeaba las paredes.
Cuando el agua ya estaba muy caliente seguia sin hervir y completamente quieta, pero si entonces metias algo, un cucharón o lo que fuera, el recipiente entero comenzaba a hervir de un modo muy brusco. Habia que tener cuidado y hacerlo suavemente. No es que te saltase a la cara pero era bastante espectacular. Supongo que si alguien tirase dentro del recipiente algo de forma brusca si que podria llegar a saltar.

----------

